# Tying in ABS drain to galvanized pipe



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

I have some suspect plumbing I am forced to make do with. Someone has tied an ABS pipe into a galvanized pipe stub and it has a small leak from the adapter fitting. See picture below. What kind of fitting is this? Is there some sort of Fernco that would be better suited for this situation?


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

yes a sheilded fernco like this
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=10053&langId=-1&keyword=fernco&storeId=10051


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why in the world is there a drain or vent pipe sitting inside the room?


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

yea i was wondering the same thing 3 options
1 carpeted bathroom and a pedestal sink is going there
2 wash machine stand pipe
3 the new never miss urinal pipe :jester::thumbup:


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

jaydevries said:


> yes a sheilded fernco like this
> http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...=10053&langId=-1&keyword=fernco&storeId=10051


Will that work? The ABS pipe looks to be 1.5", and the galvanized 1.25"?



joecaption said:


> Why in the world is there a drain or vent pipe sitting inside the room?


This is what happens when you are young and stupid and buy a house without a home inspection.

That is the kitchen sink drain, and the carpet you are looking at is on a false floor in the basement. The basement was finished MANY years ago, and it appears that the kitchen sink is now draining into a floor drain. It is not feasible for me (mentally and financially) to rip out this false floor now because:

1) the main sewage stack is on the other side of the house (30 feet distance diagonally?) and there is a drop ceiling already installed tight to the floor joists
2) I'm at my wit's end with this house

I already installed a mechanical vent on the kitchen sink, but drainage isn't much better. When installing the mechanical vent, I realized that the whole ABS pipe could rotate independent of the galvanized pipe, which must have started the VERY SMALL leak.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you sure it's galvanized? I haven't seen much 1-1/4" galvanized. It doesn't look like it from the picture, but could it be copper? Sometimes photos are deceiving. 

There should be 1-1/4" fernco couplings as well.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

Alan said:


> Are you sure it's galvanized? I haven't seen much 1-1/4" galvanized. It doesn't look like it from the picture, but could it be copper? Sometimes photos are deceiving.
> 
> There should be 1-1/4" fernco couplings as well.


Camera didn't capture the color too well, sort of looks copper in the picture, but it is silver. I will put a magnet to it to be sure? Either way, what type of adapter is on it now in the picture? It almost looks like some sort of compression fitting. I will look for a Fernco of the proper size.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

You have what is called a Trap Adapter http://www.lowes.com/pd_23296-1814-PVC+00103P+0800_4294765358_4294937087_?productId=3132719&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&pl=1&currentURL=%2Fpl_Sewer%2Band%2BDrain%2BPipe%2BFittings_4294765358_4294937087_%3Fpage%3D3%26Ns%3Dp_product_qty_sales_dollar%7C1&facetInfo=

Definitely the wrong application for that part. The water is flowing thru it in the wrong direction for what it is intended. Not sure what pipe diameters you have as pipe is measured as Inside Diameter but, there are fernco couplers available for almost any application. One word of caution though...you are draining a larger pipe into a smaller pipe which tends to cause clogging problems at the transition.


----------



## tunabreath (Jan 29, 2011)

danpik said:


> You have what is called a Trap Adapter http://www.lowes.com/pd_23296-1814-...e=3&Ns=p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=
> 
> Definitely the wrong application for that part. The water is flowing thru it in the wrong direction for what it is intended. Not sure what pipe diameters you have as pipe is measured as Inside Diameter but, there are fernco couplers available for almost any application. One word of caution though...you are draining a larger pipe into a smaller pipe which tends to cause clogging problems at the transition.


Now I am worried. I bet I will find caulking or some sort of sealant on the inside if that is what is there.

Thanks.


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

There should be a compression gasket in there if you take it apart. it is designed to hold the tailpiece of a trap assembly in place and create a seal when used properly


----------



## jaydevries (Jan 29, 2012)

they make a sheilded fernco for plastic to copper 1 1/2 on plastic side and other side has a thicker rubber wall for the copper side. home depot carries them here but not lowes just look at thickness of rubber on each side to make sure they are different. it might look silver due to solder


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

@ Alan--You should have worked where I used to work. All of our guardrails around machinery was made with 1 1/4" galvanized piping and "keylock" fixtures. And NO--they did not allow painting of the guard rails for some odd reason.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like crome 1 1/2 tubluar to be able to connect to 1 1/2 abs desanko?????? :yes:


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Thurman said:


> @ Alan--You should have worked where I used to work. All of our guardrails around machinery was made with 1 1/4" galvanized piping and "keylock" fixtures. And NO--they did not allow painting of the guard rails for some odd reason.


Well I have seen 1 1/4 galvanized for that kind of stuff. Just not plumbing.


----------

